# Does anyone buy their shears from PetEdge?



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm ordering my andis clipper and blades from pet edge and am looking into what shears to buy?

Can anyone recommend which brand i should go with on petedge?
I'd like to order all from the same place.

Grooming our girls is going to be all new to us, we really don't know what to buy in shears? What length and brand would you recommended?

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

World's Worst Groomer here, so take all this with a grain of salt. Years ago I bought a pair of 8" Oster straight shears, and thought they were decent for the price. A few years ago I added 8" curved from Geib (Entree line) that are also nice for the price. It will be a while before I am better than my shears, so I haven't been tempted to pay a lot. I have also heard good things about Heritage as a value line.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought all my shears from petedge. For the grooming i do at home i am very happy with the Heritage shears. I believe i got all of mine for around 50$ each which is not a bad price at all. I started with an 8 1/2" straight, then added an 8 1/2" curved and a 10". They are very nice shears for grooming my only dog!


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

A pro groomer's 2 cents! Geib Gator shears 8 1/2 straight and curved for basic cutting all breeds and Geib Super Gator 9 1/2 curved and straight for Standards and Bichons. 

Warning! I bought 10 inch gator shears straight and curved years ago but they never held a sharp edge for very long and fold the hair on thick coats. I wouldn't buy those again.


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Desiree said:


> A pro groomer's 2 cents! Geib Gator shears 8 1/2 straight and curved for basic cutting all breeds and Geib Super Gator 9 1/2 curved and straight for Standards and Bichons.
> 
> Warning! I bought 10 inch gator shears straight and curved years ago but they never held a sharp edge for very long and fold the hair on thick coats. I wouldn't buy those again.




Geib is the best. aslo a groomer, in my salon most of us use geib. they are pricey but they are def. worth the money.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I went with the cheapest, longest shears I could find, I ended up buying these, both straight and curved.

PetEdge: Dubl Duck Economy Stainless Steel Curved Shear 8.25"

PetEdge: Dubl Duck Economy Stainless Steel Straight Shears 8 1/4"

I'm a professional groomer, and these have worked GREAT for me! I have dropped them apart from using them every day at work, and I still haven't had to get them sharpened yet. I'd day I've had them for almost a year? Serious. I'll always get these things.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

10 years ago, I owned 1 standard pup and I bought a straight & a curved pair of 8" shears for $40 each. I was new and didn't know much. They gave me bad blisters cause they did NOT fit me. I do not recommend buying out of a catalogue for that reason. I only buy at grookming shows where I try them on for size. I am attending GROOM CANADA in NOVember.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> 10 years ago, I owned 1 standard pup and I bought a straight & a curved pair of 8" shears for $40 each. I was new and didn't know much. They gave me bad blisters cause they did NOT fit me. I do not recommend buying out of a catalogue for that reason. I only buy at grookming shows where I try them on for size. I am attending GROOM CANADA in NOVember.


Your right! Fit is very important. I left grooming school with the Double Duck 88 style shears not realizing the finger holes were way too big for me. The Geib gators have pretty small holes and I still purchased various sizes of rubber finger rings to put in my shears. I even had to cut them down and layer two to get the right fit. I've never had blisters.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Personally I like the pawbothers brand better than the petedge I have an old pair and no matter what new ones I get they are my go tos. And the hold a great edge!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I went with the cheapest, longest shears I could find, I ended up buying these, both straight and curved.
> 
> PetEdge: Dubl Duck Economy Stainless Steel Curved Shear 8.25"
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. I added them both to my cart, now i'm ready for check out! Thanks so much again 

Thank you to everyone who answered, sharing your knowledge, tips and advice!


----------

